# t5 decision.



## abraham1907 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm setting up a new 20L (gallons long) and I'm deciding between these two light fixtures. I'm new to fresh water lighting so if I could get some input on which fixture would suit this size tank better for plants and why it would be much appreciated.

http://www.aquaticlife.com/products/277
AquaticLife t5 HO Dual Lamp 30" size

OR

http://store.seacorals.net/deblsohe2do3.html
SolarMax/DeepBlue t5 HE Dual Lamp 30"size


----------



## thefisherman (Nov 26, 2011)

i have the deep blue T5HO 30" version on my 20L and i only use one bulb because it produces soo much light. HE 2X bulb should be plenty for your tank if the fixture is 4"-6" above your tank.

i love my fixture but i have a few minor qualms...
- i love the LED moonlights but they're not switchable on/off. so if u run a timer the whole fixture turns off
- same goes with the 2X fixture... they're indepdently switched but share one power cord. no option to have a main photoperiod light and burst light on a timer. 
- no suspension hardware. my fixtures are currently suspended but i had to DIY rig suspension pionts. all the fixture has are these slidable metal wire things that kind of suck lol

hope this was helpful! 

here's a pic of how far my light is suspended








- thefisherman


----------



## abraham1907 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks man, your tank looks great! I decided to go with the HE like you said, i'll post some pictures when I get everything put together.


----------



## ecotanker (Jun 12, 2009)

Guys, 

do these fixture come with legs, so we can put them a few inches above the top of the aquarium?
I recently got a single strip HE, but did not find any legs. Thanks.


----------



## abraham1907 (Feb 17, 2010)

Mine did come with legs, but they don't fit the 30" tank, so I'll probably end up suspending my fixture.


----------



## ecotanker (Jun 12, 2009)

pics of the reflector would greatly be appreciated.


----------

